# Determining Age of Rescue



## aurora (May 23, 2013)

I just picked up a female that a "breeder" had. The breeder got her from someone who couldn't care for her any longer. The breeder said she's six months on the phone. I get there and the girl looks to be the same size as my 9 week old hedgie I have at home. :?: so the breeder admits she doesn't actually know her age.

How can I determine her age? Any ideas? Her spikes are much softer then the 9 week old hedgie I have. She is actually slightly SMALLER then the 9 week old, but is a little chunkier. She's extremely friendly and outgoing. I absolutely love her!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she's past her 9 week quilling its almost impossible to determine how old she is. Hedgehogs can vary a lot in size so the fact she's no bigger than you 9 week old doesn't mean anything age wise.


----------



## aurora (May 23, 2013)

Ok. I wondered if size matters. Anyhow, in the last hour I've seen 5 quills in her blanket, they do have follicles.
Does the way her quills feel have any indication of age? Hers are so much softer than the other ones.


----------



## aurora (May 23, 2013)

Ok. I'm positive now that she is going through a major quilling. There are many, many, many new quills coming through. Wouldn't that put her at around 12 weeks, give or take?


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

HEdgehogs can go through major quillings at 9 weeks, 12 weeks, 3 months, 6 months, etc. 

The only reallly effective way to tell is to cut them open and count the rings.


----------



## aurora (May 23, 2013)




----------

